# New to plants! What kind?



## wade0328 (Jul 2, 2013)

Well now I want to put live plants in my aquarium and I have Pool filter sand substrate. What do you reccomend planting to start off that I can get from a local petsmart? Also how will I plant them? Can I plant them straight in the sand? Also I have 2 of the ge 18" light bulbs in my tank will that work for lighting?


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

What size tank? Depends on the bulbs, and the tank height. What fish do you have. Provide what ever information you can about your setup, inhabitants etc etc


----------



## wade0328 (Jul 2, 2013)

CrypticLifeStyle said:


> What size tank? Depends on the bulbs, and the tank height. What fish do you have. Provide what ever information you can about your setup, inhabitants etc etc


I have 3 Danios 10 Tiger barbs 5 Rasaboras 3 Bala sharks 2 Plecos 2 Catfish and 2 Dwarf Gouramis in a 55 gallon tank. I have this bulb right here I believe:

http://genet.gelighting.com/LightProduc ... dCode=null


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

So a single strip hood light over each side of the 55? You'll be on the low PAR end. I looked at what they have via website, though i think there's more at the store then what they have. You might be able to get away with anything they sell. Dont buy the mondo grass, and pay attention to the labels. They do sell plants not meant for underwater growth, at least in the tubes. I dont think you'll be able to do the dwarf hair grass. The one's in the tube will have a rough time acclimating from the gel to substrate, but it will thrive after it does, but it does take time. May want to look into flourish as a additive. Because there's fish involved i'd stay away from the liquid co2.


----------



## wade0328 (Jul 2, 2013)

Okay well I put 2 root tabs in and I put in a Amazon sword and a 4" anubias. Hopefully they do well. Is it bad to plant more than 2 at once?


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

You can plant as much as you want at once. While there is some obvious plants you wont be able to keep alive without more light, or ferts, or co2. I find also a lot of the time you dont know til you do it. Red plants though i'd try a little at a time if you do decide to purchase any. Most require ferts with iron, but i've gotten away without ferts for many months now, so it's very possible. Good luck with it all, hope you have fun with it. I was getting bored with fish for awhile, and got into the plant aspect too, and it's been a nice change to bring the 2 together.


----------



## wade0328 (Jul 2, 2013)

Alright thanks so much! You've helped me a lot! Where do you get your plants usually? Is there any good online places? Or should I stick to petsmart?


----------



## wade0328 (Jul 2, 2013)

Also if I switch soon to new lights, what would you recommend to make my tank look good and help my plants also, I don't want anything too expensive.


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

Ill pm you a place...Over a 55g i use a 4' dual strip or triple strip with 6500k daylight bulbs. You can use a shop light.


----------



## wade0328 (Jul 2, 2013)

Well I only have an option of putting in two lights as the hoods are two separate hoods and take one in each. So what do you recommend there? Also thanks for the link and all the help!


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

I'd just remove the hoods if you used a shop light, and make some DIY legs for the shop light. I think HD still has dual strip 4' shop lights for $12- by Lithonia, and the phillips daylight bulbs are $8- for a 2 pack. Or post on craiglist looking for a dual strip light for a 55g. I wouldnt even use glass lids if you have them. Anything in the way of the light spectrum, robs the PAR value of the light emitted.


----------



## wade0328 (Jul 2, 2013)

Well my girlfriend has cover on hers for a long light. I could take it giver her my lights and she would be happy probably. I could put the cover on this I guess. Also what is so good about 6500K the higher the better? Like 8000k would be better?

http://www.lowes.com/pd_420865-43921-MX ... facetInfo=


----------



## wade0328 (Jul 2, 2013)

Also I don't want my Aquarium to look all tacky with just a shop light on top you know what I mean? There is no way any lights would be good in my other single light housings?


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

I choose 6500k cause it's the sweet spot between blue, and red light spectrums. It's also what they theoretically consider true daylight spectrum at the equator on a clear sunny day. Your going to hear people say 10k 5k, but my personal preference is 6500k not only cause i think it's the correct spectrum to use opposed to 10k or 5k which are more into the blue or red spectrums, but they are also cheap, and easy to get, and quite honestly i have way more success growing plants then i see people using 10k or 5k bulbs lol. 
Here's a good article on PAR, and other related information. http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showt ... p?t=184368

My problem with that shop light you posted is it's a T12. T12 is just old school at this point. I'd go for at least a T8 or T5. Another option like i have with my 65g is is put dome lights from tractor supply that can handle 300 watt bulbs, and put them right on glass lids with CFL bulbs. Here's 2 tanks of mine as examples with the dome method

65G 2x dome lights with 2x 6500k CFL bulbs, 23 watt equivalent to 100watt bulbs. The tank is 24" tall 3" taller then a 55g. It's on the low light spectrum PAR reading at the substrate level









20g H with 2 smaller dome lights each with a 13 watt equivalent to 60 watts each. I'd say on the cusp of low/med range in PAR. I did do a massive trimming 2 days ago though, and did some rearranging as i'm in the midst of another move so i'll post a pic following the first one from 1-2 weeks ago that will show a little more of a example of growth.


----------



## wade0328 (Jul 2, 2013)

I belive I'm going to buy this at my lowes. http://www.lowes.com/pd_163719-337-SNF232RC_0__

Then attach it inside my current 48" hood. I'm all about aesthetics and if I see a shop light sitting on top of my fish tank I won't like it.


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

Yeah that will work


----------



## wade0328 (Jul 2, 2013)

Alright! Sweet thanks for all the help man! :thumb: I'll get that and 2 6500k daylight bulbs at lowes soon! Hopefully my plants will thrive! I have root tabs up under them so I hope that helps too!


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

Good luck, and if you need anymore help just PM me


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

There are some decent dual bulb aquarium lights available that are fairly cheap and attractive. I'm with you on shop lights looking tacky. The only way I would use one would be with a canopy that completely covered the tank.


----------

